# Camo Joe Ghillie Suit



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Where are you???:wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Yep - that is about right. LOL!

I forgot to mention that the suit is specifically made for bowhunting. The manufacturers leave the left (bow) arm and chest area free from any strips of fabric that could cause great excitement if they get caught in the cables / cams / string at the moment of releasing... I'll leave it up to your imagination to picture that scenario!

The suit should come with a warning, as little kids can be scared by such a thing. (Just ask GrandpawRichard...) 

My friend, a farmer, said that he could reverse the land claims process with one of these!


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

I havn't tried one og the SNIPER one's, but the colour scheme is a bit better. Darker with a bit of green in.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrats James,

Those Gilli suits work very well. Only problem I ever had was that you spend more time unhooking yourself than you spend hunting.
It does however force you to move SLOWLY.:wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

You are right and that is definitely the case! Choose your spot carefully and only put it on when you have to. Otherwise, it is best kept in a bag, especially around _Ziziphus_, _Acacia _and _Dicrostachys_...


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

Congrats, only thing now is to get a name that suits the pic something like "Swompmonster, Slimy James or even shrek". just joking!! You look Good!
How's the heat in the suit?

George


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

In winter, you could probably get away with a pair of shorts and a T-shirt under the ghillie. It gets very hot in summer, but it is manageable untill you start to exert yourself. If you are just lying down, it is actually fine. And quite padded to lie on, so no worries about comfort!


----------



## Balky (Jun 20, 2006)

*Ghillie Suit*

Hi Guys

I have both suits from Camo Joe like the one pictured as well as the Sniper Version, similar price, both based on the net suit base that you mention. IMHO the Sniper suit is far more suitable all round, esp for cooler wealther or negotiating thorns / fences. (Neither of them love barbed wire though) The synthetic leaves on the Sniper suit bush out well (more effective on outline) and dont collect seed / black jacks etc like the Camo Joe version. The CJ version needs its own bag the Sniper Version not (rolls up small). Sniper version is noisy on W&S. I blew two Blue Wildebeest stalks (got to within 24 yds this weekend and the noise was too much). The leafy legs on the Sniper suit need to be cut away so there is not the audible brushing sound when you walk

The simple net suit that CJ makes is very hard to beat in terms of value. The only thing I wish that these Ghillie suits would address was scent 

Having said all of this I dont believe that these suits give one quite the advantage that we expect unless of course you are still hunting

Cheers

Balky


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

James,

Is a dealer near by Tzaneen for this Ghillie ? And what is the price ?
Maybe I can buy one for my hunts here in Europe if I visit Baobab. The camo effect looks good for our forest.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

look at www.camojoe.co.za under products, clothing. The ghillie is under the desert patern, but you can contact Debbi at the email address on the page. They make them up specifically for a customer, and two weeks waiting time. Wait a month and you should get one for about 1 Euro, at the rate the rand is falling!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank`s James

better I wait two month, ( I am a bit stingy ):wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Balky said:


> The leafy legs on the Sniper suit need to be cut away so there is not the audible brushing sound when you walk
> 
> The simple net suit that CJ makes is very hard to beat in terms of value. The only thing I wish that these Ghillie suits would address was scent
> 
> Having said all of this I dont believe that these suits give one quite the advantage that we expect unless of course you are still hunting


Hi Balky

The suits are bulky. If the legs are making a brushing sound, you are stalking too fast.

The scent is a serious issue, because in military terms, or paintball terms even, the human nose is not very effective. The smell is quite strong because not only is it synthetic, but there is a lot of material with a very large edge / surface area to wick the smell away on the wind. If the animal smells you the stalk is blown for sure, so no luck there. I would suggest hanging it out in the open for a day or two before hunting with it, and then rolling some crushed leaves from the area in it for a night before the hunt. Be careful though - you could find a buffalo trying to eat you...

Lastly, they are not magic and for every benefit, there is a downside. The bulk that makes you nearly invisible makes it very difficult to move silently in. It is intended to be a static suit, rather than one that promotes mobility. There is no better camouflage, although there is better stalking clothing if you move a lot. Used in the correct application (stalk, find layup and ambush) you could kill most quarry simply by whispering "boo!". 

And they are great for fancy dress parties. Just lie at the entrance and grab a few ankles...


----------



## Balky (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello James

The noise factor on the camo suits made of synthetics cannot practically be overcome by 'walking slowly'.Thats where the natural fabrics of the Camo Joe suits are better (along with pyjama pants).I w&s in socks in ALL terrain so trust me slow is how I have to go. As for scent I have tried the tricks with cover scent and so far not even the skunk pee can fool african game if the wind changes

Balky


----------

